

Tell HN: Google are going to finally sunset classic maps - junto

The time has finally come. Google are announcing the death of classic maps. We are all about to be forced to use the resource sucking, poor UX of &#x27;new maps&#x27; whether we like it or not.<p>I just received this in my inbox:<p><pre><code>  Hi,
  We want to let you know that in the coming months, we&#x27;re upgrading
  the content you created in My Maps. All of the maps that you&#x27;ve
  created will automatically move to the new Google My Maps (previously
  called Google Maps Engine). Classic My Maps on maps.google.com will 
  no longer be available. You don&#x27;t have to take any action to ensure 
  all your content will be upgraded.

  If you don&#x27;t want to wait to start using the new Google My Maps, you 
  can begin migrating your maps today. 

   1.  Open the new My Maps. 
   2.  Click Upgrade now to get started.

  The new My Maps is a more powerful maps creation tool that makes it
  easier to edit and share maps you&#x27;ve made. Just like with classic My
  Maps, you can work on a map with others, save driving directions, add
  photos and videos, and more. With the new Google My Maps, you can also
  do things like: 

    •   Share your map similar to how it works for a Google Doc. 
    •   Use different colors to make parts of your map stand out. 
    •   Label your features directly on the map. 
    •   Import locations from a spreadsheet. 
    •   Organize your places with layers. 

  For more information, please see our FAQ. 


  Thanks for using Google My Maps.
  Happy mapping,
  The Google Maps Team</code></pre>
======
jacquesm
There will come a time when companies will realize that change for change's
sake is not good. The 'new maps' is a terrible experience so far. It doesn't
work in many ways that worked ok in the older version. For instance, the dutch
real estate site 'funda' uses google maps as part of their interface. When
you're looking at the available houses as a google maps datalayer it forces
visibility of all the musea and other major landmarks on the map, and then
overrides your clicks on _HOUSES_ (the thing you came for) to display musea
and other non-relevant items based on the statistical likelihood that you
wanted to click that thing that everybody clicks on.

Google is consistently 'dumbing down' its products and whenever they do the
functionality for power users gets worse. Especially in the case of products
with an API such dumbing down has side effects for all the companies that used
that API to enhance their products.

For the most parts their users will not understand that the sub-optimal
experience they are having is a google issue, rather than an issue with the
website they are currently visiting.

Very annoying trend.

~~~
junto
I agree. I just find the new maps unintuitive. It is also slow and often just
hangs for a few seconds (and I have a fast enough machine).

The moving of 'My Maps' data is a good thing though. Whenever I have used the
new maps, the fact that I couldn't use my maps without switching back and fore
between old and new was very annoying.

------
sixQuarks
The thing I hate about new maps is the lack of streetview images in the
directions. Why the hell would they get rid of that? It was the most useful
thing possible. It showed the exact turning points and exits you had to take
via streetview.

------
heroh
this is almost like google getting rid of discussion search

atleast with maps you have alternatives but with discussion search, there are
no other options...

the voice of the people are forever banished in favor of SEO'd content

------
kevinkimball
open street map time :)

